# common lizard & mouse



## Stan193 (May 27, 2009)

Heres some clips and pics from last sunday and friday.

clip of a common lizard, double click on it to play.

















and a different common lizard, I think this was a young adult








I think this clip is a wood mouse?

A pic of the same mouse








and a weasel I saw running towards me on the path, my camera is crap so its still poor even though it was within 20 feet.


----------



## Shelleyred (Jul 11, 2010)

The lizard is cool!! It looks quite big! Can't believe a weasel was just running towards you!


----------

